# Tapatalk 4 released for Android



## editor (May 28, 2013)

Just installed this latest version and have to say it's rather splendid. It's a public beta, but seems pretty polished.











http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tapatalk.tapatalk4


----------



## Fez909 (May 28, 2013)

Do you know how to like a post?  It used to be long press but that no longer seems to work. 

Edit : found it. Tap a message and the top bar gives you more options,  if anyone is wondering.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 28, 2013)

Trying it now. I rather like this.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2013)

This or Forum Runner?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> This or Forum Runner?


This.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

They used to be quite evenly matched, but Tapatalk is miles ahead these days.


----------



## Fez909 (May 28, 2013)

The 'participated' section is nice. Can see me using that a lot.


----------



## Fez909 (May 28, 2013)

They've completely screwed up conversations though, as there is no way to skip to the last message and by default you're taken to message one. This makes reading long conversations a nightmare. Gonna have to give them some feedback on this as it's a major issue, IMO.


----------



## fen_boy (May 29, 2013)

Still no gif support


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2013)

*J*if.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

Mine isn't remembering my log in which is a pain.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Mine isn't remembering my log in which is a pain.


Mine did that to start with, but then added U75 to a list of forums and it's Okay now.


----------



## fen_boy (May 29, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> *J*if.


 
Lemon


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2013)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> They've completely screwed up conversations though, as there is no way to skip to the last message and by default you're taken to message one. This makes reading long conversations a nightmare. Gonna have to give them some feedback on this as it's a major issue, IMO.



This is the only reason I am not using this yet. Do prefer to Forum Runner otherwise.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

They've updated it again, It's *leagues* above Forum Runner now. In fact, I prefer the interface to the one here.


----------

